# New aggressive behavior - puberty?



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I know I haven't been on the site in a while.

Lately Quillbert and I have been having some difficulties. His is now about half a year old and I believe that he is going through puberty. In the past few days he has become much more irritable and aggressive. He does not like to be handled at all, tries to bite, and gets much more upset at noise and/or movement than usual (huffing and puffing more than normal). I know that he is not currently quilling because I change his liners every day and watch for quill loss.

His eating, drinking, pooping, sleeping, and wheeling habits all appear to be normal. Aside from dry skin which I treated with a vitamin e oil rinse he appears to be in perfect health. 

But when I try to handle him (simply pick him up from his cage) he now tries to bite me. At first I thought that it was something on my hands that was interesting to him but I made sure to wash my hands thoroughly with the same soap I have been using for months. He still tries to bite me. So far he has only managed one nip and I am continuing to handle him and discourage the biting by keeping body parts away, withdrawing when he starts to lick, and blowing in his face.

When I got him the breeder mentioned in a side comment that around puberty the boys can get a little "macho" as their hormones kick in.

Do you all think that this is normal puberty? From your experience, will he calm down once it's over and be the sweet little boy that he was before, or is the change likely permanent? How should I handle this? I want him to have everything he needs but handling him is really starting to stress both of us out.

I can take him to the vet if I have to, but as I said he appears to be in perfect health.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Most males don't get really aggressive when going through puberty. I did have one male that was really aggressive, he was neutered and then became a very sweet boy. I hope that he will calm down.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would keep an eye on him for any other changes just in case. Sometimes sudden behavior changes are health related.


----------



## Variant-B (Sep 29, 2009)

My Corrigan does the same thing, he's about a half year old and recently acts just as you had described, minus the biting. If he's going through 'puberty' that's fine, he can be a grump all he wants, but it would be nice just to know.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

hey guys do you have that problem with 6 week old boys too? I'm asking cause my hedgie was super friendly, social and happy for the first 2 weeks coming home. Just two days ago he suddenly became aggressive and tries to bite now and won't stay still in my arms like he used to. He's also going through playing with himself cause i'm finding sticky clear discharge on his belly and butt, at least the past 2 days. He's popping, spiking up and bites me. He bit my husband so hard last night that he took skin and punctured his finger. Is this normal at 6 weeks? He was treated for mites last Monday and is losing lots of quills, too. After his Revolution treatment he was normal the first week and a half, but now he's all grumpy and a biter. Makes me sad


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

karidaluv said:


> hey guys do you have that problem with 6 week old boys too? I'm asking cause my hedgie was super friendly, social and happy for the first 2 weeks coming home. Just two days ago he suddenly became aggressive and tries to bite now and won't stay still in my arms like he used to. He's also going through playing with himself cause i'm finding sticky clear discharge on his belly and butt, at least the past 2 days. He's popping, spiking up and bites me. He bit my husband so hard last night that he took skin and punctured his finger. Is this normal at 6 weeks? He was treated for mites last Monday and is losing lots of quills, too. After his Revolution treatment he was normal the first week and a half, but now he's all grumpy and a biter. Makes me sad


If he is now 6 weeks old and you've already had him for 2 weeks, he was removed from his mom way too young. He should just have been weaned and still being monitored to make sure he is eating and gaining well.

He is probably going through his 5-6 week old quilling which may be the cause of his grumpyness. Just handle him gently and a warm oatmeal bath will help sooth his sore skin.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

It's bad tonight. He's popping but his quills are down. He's also literally attacking out hands and arms. I was unable to hold him or pick him up from the front and scoop him into my hands. I tried holding him in a fleece blanket on my lap but he crawled out and bit my thigh. I let him roam for awhile and his quills were down. Putting him in his cafe he balled up and tried to come out to bite me. I hope this quilling and puberty thing ends soon. His irritated personality is tough. But I love him


----------



## luckyboots125 (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww. He looks just like my little dude! Butch Cassidy hates my boyfriend and likes to play tough guy, tugging on his shirt and trying to get a good chomp in every now and then. My boyfriend adores him, but when Butch is a real stinker he'll "hedgie board" him (stick him under a lightly running faucet real quick - not too hot or cold though!). Butch tends to cut it out real quick then (at least for a day or so...). Plus he looks adorable all wet.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That sounds TERRIBLE!! Please tell me he doesn't really do that!!


----------

